# Diodon holocanthus (porcupine puffer)



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

hey i just saw this puffer and i had to get him. unfortunately most of the time when i am at the store i get excited and buy first, and think later. The guy at the store warned me that he eats crustaceons and i asked him if he would be okay with my horseshoe crab (not a crustasceon i dont think), he said that the puffer shouldnt bug the horshoe.

The puffer is about 4 inches and the horseshoe is about 3 inches 
i am just wondering if my horseshoe will be alright. they seem to be good together so far but i read that puffers do all their hunting at night so i have no idea whats going on while i am sleeping.

also i have a naso tang and a tomato clown in the tank the same size as the puffer, that shouldnt be a problem right?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

by the way here is a pic of this little guy. ( not mine, this pic is off the net)
cool looking eh?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

sorry one more thing since no one is looking at my thread









Why isnt a porcupine puffer not a "true puffer"? and i read on an old thread that "puffers dont mind a lot of light and dont care what you do as long as they are fed







" but since this fish isnt a true puffer does this apply to him aswell? just asking cause he has huge eyes and i have a lot of light in that tank for 14 hours a day


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well in the long run your puffer, once he settles in, will probably take out your horsecrab...they have very powerful teeth(beak) that will crack that horseshoe in half..i feed my puffers crab legs once in awhile and they go through it like paper.so if you really care about the horsecrab move it to another tank or trade him in..the naso should be fine ..i do worry about the clown..for it size..the puffer might consider it food..so keep your eye on them and keep them well fed..


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I had one of those before, we named it E.T. Because if look at it head on they kind of look like E.T.

I had mine with all kinds of other fish in different sizes, and had no problems.

I fed my tank kind of heavy back then too.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks , first sign of trouble and i will give the horseshoe to a friend , that thing is is so comedic ( i dont think he knows where he is half the time ) it would be sad if he died.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

ET lol,
yeah we thought he looked like gizmo from grimlins


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i think it looks kinda like gizmo from the gremlins triligy


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

CoolD said:


> sorry one more thing since no one is looking at my thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The porcupine puffer is not a "true" puffer because it's part of the burrfish family but are closely related to "puffers" so yea i would suggest not leaving your light on for so long.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CoolD said:


> ET lol,
> yeah we thought he looked like gizmo from grimlins


 That's the name of mine, Gizmo!

Great fish, eh? Tease him with food and he'll spit water at you.


----------

